# Who has a black rifle...



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

that they shoot frequently and not just at the range. I'm thinking 5.56.

How do you have it set up? How much do you have in it? What would you do differently if you could?

I'm totally green and I know there's a world of options. I'm not looking to drop a ton of money.

I'm considering one for a truck gun/varmit gun. My H&R .22-250 performs well, but is a slow reload when I encounter a pack of pigs in an open field or several beavers together. I'm not necessarily looking at long range varmit shooting, but for coyotes, beavers, hogs, anything else that needs shooting ;-). Probably want decent accuracy out to at least a coupla hundred yards.

Help a brother out!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

not mine, but a friend of mine's toy...it's all decked out with stuff i can't understand, even NV.


----------



## Mallardtime (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a DPMS panther in 5.56 and love it. It is an A2 flat top model with a 16" barrel. It has a front A post sight and I bought a back up iron sight that attaches to the rail that flips up. I bought a Millet DMS scope last year and have it in a Larue mount. It came with a 6 position stock and I recent replace the handguard with a Knights Armament rail kit with a forward vertical grip. It is my hog gun. On the wish list for it is a supressor and a night vision scope that will go on the front rail and will cowitness with the current scope. I have about $1,100 in my setup with the additions I have added to it. I would go to a gun show in Houston or Dallas and try to find a good deal. Good luck.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a rock river http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=229

*I got the 20" barrel but would have got the 16" if they had it. i also put a** 6-Position Tactical CAR Stock on it witch makes it nice for moving around in the truck. I also have had a lot of scopes on it but the one i like the most is a burris full field 2 with the drop lines works great out to 300 yards. a flash light mounted on it works good for shooting stuff with out having to hold the light. i use mine for what you want to do and so far so good.*


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

RockRiverArms in 6.8SPC with gen1 nightvision for hog killing.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Welcome Mallardtime!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

boomgoon I really like that setup, if I was shooting primarily hogs I would love to have one chambered for that round.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've got a near new aimpoint sight and magnifier if someone wants very good tactical sights for a good price.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have three of them, all Rock Rivers. two in .223, (one 20" bull barrel and the other one is the standard 20" flattop model). One is the Rock River in .308 with 26" bull barrel, nightforce scope, total bad arse rifle. Heavy to carry, but, deadly out to 500 yards. ( it will shoot 1/2" groups at 100 yds with Federal gold medal ammo)


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

HG.... I am in the same boat as you.... I am interested in getting one to keep handy in the truck and for some recreational shooting, but there is SO much information and all the vocabulary is way out of my league.

Its like WEAPONS INFO overload... I have tried to start researching 3-4 times, but I get so overwhelmed with all the information available, that its tough to find the basics.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Own a handful, but here is what I'm building next. 

Flat top, 18 or 20 inch normal (as opposed to bull) barrel. Free float with a light weight hand guard. No rails, just a traditional stud for bi-pod or sling. LaRue mount, and a Luppy 6x scope. No irons. A2 style stock. No flash hider or front end junk. 

Chambered in .223 match/target. If not that, then at least .223 or .223 wilde. Decent barrel, without getting crazy. 

This set up tends to minimize the weight while sacrificing little in the way of accuracy. I re-load, so a tight chamber is no issue for me.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Ernest, could I reasonably expect 1MOA or close accuracy of a decent 16" barrel in 5.56? Sounds like a clean build you are planning and thats what I'm leaning towards. I think I would like to have some sights, sling and maybe a bipod.



justinsfa said:


> HG.... I am in the same boat as you.... I am interested in getting one to keep handy in the truck and for some recreational shooting, but there is SO much information and all the vocabulary is way out of my league.
> 
> Its like WEAPONS INFO overload... I have tried to start researching 3-4 times, but I get so overwhelmed with all the information available, that its tough to find the basics.


Its slowly coming into focus for me, but there's a world of info to read and begin to digest. I think I want a midi with a collapsible stock, simple optic, fairly clean gun,sling maybe a bipod. I think I'd prefer the 5.56.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

All my AR-15's (except a CAR-15, which I have not shot for a group really) shoot 1 MOA or better. If they won't shoot 1 MOA, dump them. Obviously, we are talkin good ammo here. Not mil. spec 5.56 FMJ. The shortest barrel I have (other than the CAR-15) is 20 inches (with a flash hider).


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's a couple for you. 16" bbl stag .223, and 20" hbar colt. Both shoot under an inch. Stag has: ACOG 4X32; Doctor red dot mounted at a 45 degree angle just in front of the ACOG for under 50 yard quick shots; red laser and light on the fore end. It also has a magpul adjustable lockable stock. The Colt just has the big old 4.5x14 leupold on it, with the Magpul PRS fully adjustable stock. I love em both.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Jammer, I like the setup you have on the Stag (heck I LIKE them both). I might have to start out with the red dot and go for the ACOG, light and laser later.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

anybody else?


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Smith & Wesson - 5.56 - EOTech EXPS Holographic sight - EOTech 3x Magnifier - Troy Industries Back Up Iron Sights. Approx $2500


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a few. I'd be happy to give you specs on any of them if you want.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

What would yall consider to be a good quality rig for about $1k? Nothing crazy like night vision or super duper silencers.... just maybe what are considered necessity items.

I know there will be a MILLION variations.... but maybe a list of accessories and why they are essential?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is mine. RR lower, SOG upper and a basic un-magnified scope. I wouldn't trade for anything when there are piggies around.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*night vision*

a cheap fix for night vision is the ND3 or the ND5 with a decent scope you can research it on the net throws a green lite out and can be adjusted to your scope for pigs at nite. Beau PS good luck on how ever you decide to go


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Justinfa, I own a plain Jane dpms with a collapsing stock. I replaced the front "glacier guard" (hand guard) with a 4 rail picatinny to accommodate add ons. I then bought a picatinny tactical flashlight holder for it. Almost any 1" flashlight will fit it. Probably around 1200 invested. It's a play gun, but with the flashlight, a couple of our closer bow stands are serious hog killing locations. In the future I plan on buying quick detach mounts, so I can swap from NV, to a conventional scope and not have to re site. Also thinking bi-pod along with suppressor and sub sonic loads.


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

You don't have to spend a lot of money to get into a decent AR. I have put many of them together for less than $700. Get a stripped lower and buy a rifle kit for what ever chambering you want. They are simple to build and will shoot as good as the complete guns you will get from a lot of the gun builders and for a lot less money.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Get a mid-length carbine, maybe a 16" bbl, flat top, collapsible stock and whatever forearm floats your boat. Get one w/o sights but put on a set of BUIS iron sights. They fold down for using optics but pop up when needed. Add an eotech sight for short to mid range work. If set up right you can see the iron sights thru the eotech if needed or you can put it on a removeable mount.

That will be my next AR. 

I just got my first AR recently. Longer bull barrel, free float forearm, 4-16x mil dot scope. Fun to shoot and accurate. My next one will be more compact and easier in my truck.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> Get a mid-length carbine, maybe a 16" bbl, flat top, collapsible stock and whatever forearm floats your boat. Get one w/o sights but put on a set of BUIS iron sights. They fold down for using optics but pop up when needed. Add an eotech sight for short to mid range work. If set up right you can see the iron sights thru the eotech if needed or you can put it on a removeable mount.
> 
> thats about what I would go with for what your wanting. Would maybe look at a stainless barrel (not a bull barrel) without a brake or flash suppressor. Check DPMS's website. It will give you some good ideas as far as configurations.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> Get a mid-length carbine, maybe a 16" bbl, flat top, collapsible stock and whatever forearm floats your boat. Get one w/o sights but put on a set of BUIS iron sights. They fold down for using optics but pop up when needed. Add an eotech sight for short to mid range work. If set up right you can see the iron sights thru the eotech if needed or you can put it on a removeable mount.
> 
> That will be my next AR.
> 
> I just got my first AR recently. Longer bull barrel, free float forearm, 4-16x mil dot scope. Fun to shoot and accurate. My next one will be more compact and easier in my truck.


Exactly the kind of info I was looking for! thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I am kinda in the same position as the OP. Any advice on which brand? There are tons. Rock River, Bushmaster, DPMS, Stag, Colt, S&W? What are the differences and should I look for?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

They all function well. I own a DPMS as stated earlier, IMO, the trigger sucks. I will replace it with a jewell later. Other than that, its a very good shooter. And functions flawlessly.
I have read a number of reviews about the S & W mp 15, all good. It looks like a good bargain. 
The rock rivers are nice but a little pricey if you ask me.
The only manufacturer I heard any bad about was Remington. I'll have to find the magazine with the write up.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I built this one for my wife to shoot hogs with...chambered in 7.62X39...yeah...if your thinking "isn't that the SKS or AK round?"...it is. My wife, nephew and myself have shot deer and hogs with the caliber. I have yet to loose one shot with nthis caliber...location is more the key than caliber, but I like the little 30 caliber bullet against the 22.

I have two AR's in the caliber and some in the 5.56...got heap-o-plenty AK's too! Many of my AKs are home builds too! See other photo below!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

My AR's are set up completely different than most shown here. I tried the scoped rifles and forearm rails with accessories. To me, the rifle got heavy and cumbersome. Where I hunt I could never get more than one shot of anyway. I found myself just using the deer rifle instead. My ARs are now simple, basic, and light. Magpul carbine stock and forearm. Light weight barrel and troy sights. I'm been considering an AR Performance 6.8 but cant decide between it and a 700 VTR in 308.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> They all function well. I own a DPMS as stated earlier, IMO, the trigger sucks. I will replace it with a jewell later. Other than that, its a very good shooter. And functions flawlessly.
> I have read a number of reviews about the S & W mp 15, all good. It looks like a good bargain.
> The rock rivers are nice but a little pricey if you ask me.
> The only manufacturer I heard any bad about was Remington. I'll have to find the magazine with the write up.


Remington bought bushmaster so I would assume thats who is supplying their ARs. I have owned DPMS and Bushmaster. Both were excellent rifles. I like companies that offer lifetime warranties.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

11andy11 said:


> Remington bought bushmaster so I would assume thats who is supplying their ARs. I have owned DPMS and Bushmaster. Both were excellent rifles. I like companies that offer lifetime warranties.


Go figure, Remington owns DPMS also. I haven't shot a R 15, and maybe I should have found my source before making that statement earlier. I'm at work, so can't access my mags.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

AK's are kinda nice. Not as accurate long range as AR's but way less $. Depends on what you want.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Among the mainstream brands, the differences are in the triggers and barrels. To a large extent, lowers are lowers, uppers are uppers, and pins are pins. That is not to say there is not junk out there. There is some real junk out there. But, were I buying one, I would focus on triggers and barrels, as opposed to roll marks. 

For triggers, Bill Springfield does a very nice trigger job on mil. spec parts for short money. Now, it does not create an AR Gold type trigger, but for the money, I thought it was well worth it.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Stag lower with RRA 16" upper, Buris pepr and a 4-16x40 nikon bdc. My next build will be a SBR 300 blk with either a 9 or 10" barrel


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess im "old school" I have a Colt AR 15 A2 HBar, no optics, very similiar to what i carried in the Army.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

How bout a pic?


----------



## BIG (Jun 24, 2011)

I own 2 & love them both !! 
1st is a Rock River Arms .223 with a Leupold Mark 4 CG/T 1-3x14mm
2nd is a Bushmaster Carbon 15 in 9mm with a Eotech 512

They all shoot about the same, I say just buy what feels comfortable & is in the price range that you want. You can always deck it out later, there are plenty of people to help !!


----------



## B.M.F (Jan 12, 2011)

*Bushmaster .223 Decked out with NC Star*

I have a Bushmaster .223 M4 on a trade and I decked it out with Nc Star Bi-pod, red dot site and Mark III luminated scope. I payed about $250 for the NC Star accessories, I belive the gun itself will run about $900-$1100.


----------



## B.M.F (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot about the green laser as well. Still Around $250. The Arms Room had all NC Star on sale at 25% off.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

I DO! I CHOOT HER A LOT...AND I LUV HER! 

RRA Entry Tac 5.56 and Larue EVERYTHING. She has the matching UDE clips on the forend and an ELR-V TORCH (IR Illuminator for my PVS-14 NV) with tape switch now.

Great gun for the hogs and zombies!

Trey


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a few others.

FNFAL
HK91

:cheers:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Just going through this thread re-enforces the reason the Japanese said that they could never succeed in invading the U.S.-- too many of us ******** with weapons.

I love it.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have three different ARs. 

1) AR-15 (5.56) Bushmaster Lower with Armalite Upper, 16" barrel, Trijicon 4x32 ACOG, Magpul CTR, DD Omega rail, PS22-CGT NV, suppressed. Hog Killer

2) Armalite AR-10 (7.62), 20" barrel, Armalite S.S.A.S.S. adjustable gas block and rail, Trijicon 5-20x50, Magpul PRS, suppressed. Long Range Queen

3) Custom Built: Armalite lower/upper, Geissele SSA-E, DD Lite Rail, Magpul PRS, Nightforce 3.5-15x50, DD low profile gas block, chambered in 7mm-08 (20" barrel) but switching to 338 Federal (22" barrel). Just in Case...

Number 1 & 2 will soon get the Geissele SSA-E trigger as well. May build a 6.8SPC next.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

does my "black rifle" count in this thread?

it's accurate out to 900 yards so far! :slimer:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Whelp, I tried to start my research over again using this link:

http://forums.officer.com/showthread.php?81462-So-you-want-to-buy-an-AR-15-huh

But even it has alot of stuff to absorb.

How are you guys learning the ins and outs of these things? Does anybody have a link with the basic, AR15 FOR DUMMIES?

Like picking the best caliber for your application... What kind of barrel for your situation.... What all the different rails and uppers and lowers and all that stuff means.... Just something that outlines the simple stuff for a beginner wanting to meddle in a new hobby....

I read yalls post and my brain starts to smoke.... (not the good kind of smoke that smells like christmas.... haha)


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Whelp, I tried to start my research over again using this link:
> 
> http://forums.officer.com/showthread.php?81462-So-you-want-to-buy-an-AR-15-huh
> 
> ...


The link you are posting is an oldie - and a goodie. One of the best places to start if you want to know what makes a gun "good". All the bolt on stuff comes after.

.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

RRA Lower, ARP 6.8 Upper, Leupold VXIII


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Justinsfa,

Give her time...read different threads on the topic...and it'll all make sense. Whatever you decide you won't go wrong. I like to think of them as adult transformers - put something on and don't like it, change it.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Justin I don't know if you are getting any closer but I think I am. I shot a stock M&P last week and I made me realize that for the time being (and the hauling in the truck factor) that I DON'T want an optic, but will stick with iron sights. 

I'm basically looking at a stripped gun. I feel comfortable with iron sights out to a couple hundred yards, esp shooting from a parked vehicle. It'll probably sleep naked, (uncased) between my truck seats or on my back seat. ( Don't worry guys, I'm rural, she stays locked and it'll be covered if I go to town.)

Really I think that M&P sport might do the trick for me. I'd kinda like to buy parts and do a build even if it wind up spending the same amount of money as buying one built, just for the experience.

Just gotta find someone that I know that has enough expertise.......that and finish convincing the wife.

btw.........sure I'll want to deck it out, but that'll have to come later.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

huntinguy said:


> Justin I don't know if you are getting any closer but I think I am. I shot a stock M&P last week and I made me realize that for the time being (and the hauling in the truck factor) that I DON'T want an optic, but will stick with iron sights.
> 
> I'm basically looking at a stripped gun. I feel comfortable with iron sights out to a couple hundred yards, esp shooting from a parked vehicle. It'll probably sleep naked, (uncased) between my truck seats or on my back seat. ( Don't worry guys, I'm rural, she stays locked and it'll be covered if I go to town.)
> 
> ...


Im getting there... Its all finally starting to sink in.

I think I am going with a full RRA 556/223, 16", flat top with an Aimpoint or EOtech sight and flip up iron sights. Flat top will give me the option of going with or without optics.

Still researching... but I am least narrowing...

Even getting some of the lingo down.

One thing that was recommended on a first gun was to not go overboard.... I had a handful of people say that the first gun is just that, your first.... its your second that is your favorite....


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Im getting there... Its all finally starting to sink in.
> 
> I think I am going with a full RRA 556/223, 16", flat top with an Aimpoint or EOtech sight and flip up iron sights. Flat top will give me the option of going with or without optics.
> 
> ...


Good choice going w/ the RRA.They have great factory triggers.The set-up you mentioned is what I have........very versatile out to 100-150yds.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Best bit of advice I can give (being someone who shoots them often but does not own one), is go with a parllax-free red dot scope. Especially if pigs/varmint is what you're after.

You can throw a magnifier on there if you want, but we don't have any problems consitently hitting a 4-6" target at 400 yards without one.

I don't own an AR, but my BIL, FIL, SIL, BIL's FIL, BILs BIL...well, you get the picture...everyone on that side of the family does...and we hunt hogs with them quite often.

At first, my BIL had a regular scope, much like I have on my deer rifle. We would hunt pigs and, well, he'd shoot a bunch but not kill any more than I would with my bolt action rifle.

Then his BIL (us military) gave him a nice red dot scope with BDC. Now we go out, see a group of pigs, he clicks in the yardage (his scope has 4 positions for 1, 2, 3, and 4 hundred yards), and he'll normaly take out 3-4 with about the same number of shots fired. If the pigs are exceptionally idiotic and run in circles, he'll pick off more.

It's a world of difference shooting with both eyes open and both eyes focused _on the target_ (i.e. neither is magnfied). Your field of view isn't limited by the scope and you feel like you're using a laser sight.

If you're after smaller critters, you can put the magnifier on their to help out. But for anything you can see relatively well with your naked eyes, the red dot is all you need.

I'm partial to bipods too, especially since you've got a longish magazine sticking out the bottom. Shooting prone is much easier with a good bipod.

That's my 02 at least.

Here's the only picture I have:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's a couple of my rifles 10-22 and and a AR15 most parts are from Primary arms in Pearland


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

This is what i have put together so far. Surplus arms and Ammo lower, RRA Nm lower parts kit, Red X arms 20" bull upper, and all other needed parts 640.00 I plan on putting a Burris quick release mount, with a Redfield scope. As it is with the A2 sights i can shoot 1 1/2, at 50yd, and keeping them inside 6" at 100, with almost 50 year old eye's. I plan on mainly using it for hogs.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've about figured out WHAT I want, now I've gotta figure out what brand and who to buy it from.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Still kicking this around. Really close to just buying the Smith M&P Sport. I still want to do a build but by the time I buy mags and sights I wind up spending a hundred bucks more than what I can get the M&P Sport for.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Bringing this old thread back to life!!! Huntinguy, what did you end up doing???


I have FINALLY decided on a Daniel Defense M4 V7 LW.


Before I pull the trigger, I want to try and save some $$ and buy a package deal... I need quick help on optics... My gun will see mainly recreational shooting and hog/varmit hunting... Nothing too intense... just something I am going to carry around while walking through the properties and such. Something that I can get on target quick with, yet still get out a few hundred yards for a pasture shot. I need to make a decision pretty quick, so I just need to narrow down what would BEST suit my needs described. (AR15.com has entirely too much information to sort through on this subject)


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Bringing this old thread back to life!!! Huntinguy, what did you end up doing???
> 
> I have FINALLY decided on a Daniel Defense M4 V7 LW.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger, I want to try and save some $$ and buy a package deal... I need quick help on optics... My gun will see mainly recreational shooting and hog/varmit hunting... Nothing too intense... just something I am going to carry around while walking through the properties and such. Something that I can get on target quick with, yet still get out a few hundred yards for a pasture shot. I need to make a decision pretty quick, so I just need to narrow down what would BEST suit my needs described. (AR15.com has entirely too much information to sort through on this subject)


i was hoping it was you that commented last on this thread..if it wasnt i was going to start a new one asking what yall ended up getting:biggrin:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Bringing this old thread back to life!!! Huntinguy, what did you end up doing???
> 
> I have FINALLY decided on a Daniel Defense M4 V7 LW.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger, I want to try and save some $$ and buy a package deal... I need quick help on optics... My gun will see mainly recreational shooting and hog/varmit hunting... Nothing too intense... just something I am going to carry around while walking through the properties and such. Something that I can get on target quick with, yet still get out a few hundred yards for a pasture shot. I need to make a decision pretty quick, so I just need to narrow down what would BEST suit my needs described. (AR15.com has entirely too much information to sort through on this subject)


Might I also add that I am wanting to keep my optics budget to 250 bucks or so.... (not including the flip up sights that I am getting added already)


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

You mean something like this. Just the rifle,bi-pod,grip and a Leupold AR 3x9x44 series .....no, lasers, lights, magnifiers, red dot,NV,thermal CQB magic and zombie killin stuff hanging off the rails...all that stuff is on the other one! Just a good gun to shoot what ever you want on the ranch. get ya a couple of 20 stack mags instead of the 30. Make it a whole lot easier packing it around to.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Might I also add that I am wanting to keep my optics budget to 250 bucks or so.... (not including the flip up sights that I am getting added already)


Justin I was hesitant going a cheaper route on optics, I decided that at ~$70 I wouldnt be out much if I didnt like the product. I went with the primary arms: https://www.primaryarms.com/Primary_Arms_30mm_Red_Dot_p/primary arms 30mm red dot.htm

So far I like it, if nothing else I know the aimpoint style is what I want to stick with and will pick up an actual aimpoint down the road if this doesnt meet my standards. Overall Im a pretty big fan of primary arms products, might not be up to military abuse of day in day out use but for sitting in the safe and couple days at the range with some lead slung at a pig or two now and then i think they are just fine.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> that they shoot frequently and not just at the range. I'm thinking 5.56.
> 
> How do you have it set up? How much do you have in it? What would you do differently if you could?
> 
> ...


They are like Lays potote chip...you can't just have one! hwell:

I stopped 6 AR's...all different...2 in 7.62X39...AK's I stopped at 9 with several look-a-likes...sad2sm all 7.62X39 except one 5.45X39 (Polish Tantel AK-74)

I made most all of mine...the Carbon AR I bought the wife and M70AB2 are store bought...

Here is few:

The AR in the hog photo is one of the 7.62X39 AR's

The first AK was one I built from scratch...made the receiver and everything...course it was a part kit of a demilled Rommy AK...but you get the idea.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I toyed with the idea for several years before making my decision. AR's are great because of all the cool toys you can get for them. But, if you are looking for something you can cart around in the truck and grab at will to light up some hogs why would you want all the fancy gear? Nearly all optics on any rifle are subject to unintentional adjustments when bouncing around the cab of the truck, or if you bang the scope while grabbing the rifle, hit it on the window frame etc. I got a standard model with the basic combat sights for this exact reason. Standard combat sights are effective out to about 300yds and you can literally drop the rifle(or have it slip and fall) without affecting your aim point.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

I started with a basic flat top 5.56 AR from HGW (Arms Room in League City). I added EoTech, 3X Magnifier, Light and Quad Rail. At 100yds I can shoot about 4" groups unmagnified. With the 3x Magnifier I can get 2" groups at 100yds.

Then I bought an additional RRA upper in 6.8spc, quad rail, Vortex Rifleman 3.5-10x40 Scope and Red LED Spotlight. I hand load Barnes 95gr TSX for the 6.8 and get 1/2 MOA groups at 100yds. This is a pig killing machine!

I've got about $2100 invested all together and it gives me the versatility with the pull of 2 pins to shoot long range from a blind or go open sights on groups of hogs we drive up on.

The pic below is my 6.8 setup with the 11pt I got in January. The 6.8 dropped him in his tracks at 110 yards.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

There are a whle bunch of ten out there and most shoot very similar. I'd get a used gun, if you don't like it you'll probably be able to get back out of it and break even. 
Do you shoot lefty or righty? If you shoot lefty definitely go with the left handed Stag!!! If you shoot righty buy a few boxes of descent ammo and post a new thread "AR shoot at local range" bet you'll have 20 guys that would be happy to let you check out and shoot lots of different brands and see first hand all the crazy options! Be forewarned though, once you get that $1k package you want you are stepping onto a slippery slope and you'll likely end up spending a lot more when see how much fun they are.
Good luck! If your within an hour of Austin shoot mean PM and we'll link up and you can put some lead down range


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Sabra Defense......red laser.......Sniper Hawg light Destoyer


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

My newest one 700P in 308 Nightforce optics Badger ord. Bolt knob


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

It isn't black anymore. LaRue UDE kit with RISR on the stock. DD 14" lite rail Troy HK front flip sight. It is a RRA Entry Tactical with the 5.56/.223 chamber. 









And now I have 3 more I'm working on. Two Spikes tactical lowers one noveske N4 chainsaw lower. Havet decided their fates just yet. Thinking 1 18", 1 20" and a 16" 6.8 SPC


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Bringing this old thread back to life!!! Huntinguy, what did you end up doing???
> 
> I have FINALLY decided on a Daniel Defense M4 V7 LW.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger, I want to try and save some $$ and buy a package deal... I need quick help on optics... My gun will see mainly recreational shooting and hog/varmit hunting... Nothing too intense... just something I am going to carry around while walking through the properties and such. Something that I can get on target quick with, yet still get out a few hundred yards for a pasture shot. I need to make a decision pretty quick, so I just need to narrow down what would BEST suit my needs described. (AR15.com has entirely too much information to sort through on this subject)


Neat to see this one kicked back up! I missed it up until now.

I went ahead and bought the M&P Sport. I had intended at one point to put an optic on it, but I dusted a 275lb boar with it the first week and the rest they say is history! Love this little rifle!

I went ahead and bought it last year at the end of August, its been between my console and passenger seat ever since, except when I'm shooting it. So far, it hasn't been cleaned and hasn't malfunctioned. Now that hunting season is over I'll clean it when I clean my .270 and put it back in the truck.

I had planned on an optic, but got into a herd of hogs in an open field with it early on and found I shot it really well. To this day I've put a round in every pig I've shot with it. Here are just a few pics.




































Right now the running total on pigs with it is at 29 since Thanksgiving.

I definitely have BRD and plan on more to be tricked out, but I'm not touching this one, its killin everything I point it at.

The Daniel Defense v7 looks like a winner. I got this M&P delivered for $629 and added a thousand rounds from Cabelas. I just ordered 500 more.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Larue Stealth. the end


----------

